# Testoprim-D & Boldenone



## SlimOne24 (May 28, 2004)

Just picked up a couple items and wanted to get your opinions of the products and any suggestions of how I should cycle these two.

I picked up two kinds:  four Testoprim-D 250mg/ampule (50mg Propionato de Testoserona & 200mg Enantato de Testosterona) and one Anabolic BD 1mL vile (Undecilonato de Boldenone 50mg/mL).  You guys know anything about them?  Please excuse the fact that the details are in Spanish as it came from Mexico and I'd hate to lose something in the translation.

The products come from a source that is pretty damn trustworthy; and knowing a couple of guys that are already using the two, they've grown in size alot in the last couple of weeks.

By the way, I'll be 25 in July, I'm 5'9" tall and 120lbs....Oh, and please spare me the references to African children and the fact that you wouldn't find a woman my size attractive.

I would, on the other hand, appreciate any information, suggestions and experiences you may have about the products mentioned above.

Thank you


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2004)

First off, you need to know what you are buying before you buy it. Do your research. Second, I don't really think you need steriods. I think you need to concentrate on your diet and eating!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

Well first off you don't have enough gear there to do a cycle unless a week or two is your idea of a cycle. As DG said you really should know what your buying before you buy it. Basically you don't have enough there to start a cycle and it sounds like you need to research different drugs to find ones that you want to try and then plan out the cycle. Then you buy everything you need to make sure you have enough to last the whole cycle, and that you have a PCT plan too. I don't think your anywhere near your natural potential at that size. You need to learn how to eat and lift otherwise your risking your health and wasting your money taking steroids.


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SlimOne24 *_
> Just picked up a couple items and wanted to get your opinions of the products and any suggestions of how I should cycle these two.
> 
> I picked up two kinds:  four Testoprim-D 250mg/ampule (50mg Propionato de Testoserona & 200mg Enantato de Testosterona) and one Anabolic BD 1mL vile (Undecilonato de Boldenone 50mg/mL).  You guys know anything about them?  Please excuse the fact that the details are in Spanish as it came from Mexico and I'd hate to lose something in the translation.
> ...



I am only going to make one comment.  If you can't gain weight with out gear how do you plan on keeping the weight on ? it just doesn't stay magically...

it sounds like you need to learn how to eat/diet before injecting yourself with anabolics...


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 28, 2004)

aint enough gear there to do a thing but throw your horomones out of whak for a week


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

Food. If you cant eat, you dont belong juicing.


----------

